# Temperature change



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I plan to move my 4 male platys into my "coldwater" tank, which is set on 20 degrees. They've lived at 24 all their lives. I know that 20 is well within the acceptable range for this fish, but a 4 degree drop still makes quite a difference.

Whats the best way to do this? Put both tanks on 22 for a few days, do the change, then put them back? Or maybe just put my coldwater tank on 24? It'll be summer soon anyway, and it'll likely be at least 24 degrees in the room most of the time so I can probably do it then. Hopefully my white clouds won't mind the warmer temperatures, they're a bit shy since they lost their third (mysteriously disappeared). I was thinking of replacing the fish I've lost in that tank (2 danios, 1 medaka, 1 cloud), but with all these platys no point in buying other fish right now, and it's hard to part with fish I've raised from birth.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I would lower the temp in the platy tank until it reaches the same temp as the white cloud tank and then move them. Then you can let the Platy tank heat up again. Just unplug your heater for a few hours. then plug it back in! 

Kathy _


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Kathy. A slow drop will alow them to adjust and prevent shock.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I've put it on 22 and will go up to 24 before I move them. They're not really ready yet to be moved out, they are having too much fun pretending to be men and chasing the girls. Doubt anyone can get pregnant yet, they are still juvies. The biggest one is a real bully with the girls, but one of them is cute, one of the small ones, so adoring and following around one particular female all the time... though it's a bit strange to think that they're all brothers and sisters...


----------

